# The 5 Hour Plank Held by a 57 Year Old



## SeaBreeze (Jun 10, 2015)

All I can say is wow, 5 minutes would be awesome really.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

More than just awesome.  This is one bad dude.


----------



## oldman (Jun 11, 2015)

He's a Marine. Enough said.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 26, 2015)

Amazing!  I'm still at 20 seconds!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 26, 2015)

Never heard of a "plank".  But, whatever,  my toes would be the first to give out.  There must be other ways to exercise.


----------



## Debby (Jun 27, 2015)

The first time I tried it I did terrible at it but I'm up to about a minute now.  That's a tough exercise even though your aren't moving.  And Falcon, it's your shoulders and upper arms that suffer first and then you start sagging in the middle.  So it's a good one for those areas and I think is mainly touted as a way of strengthening your core muscles.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2015)

oldman said:


> He's a Marine. Enough said.



Yep!


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 28, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Never heard of a "plank".  But, whatever,  my toes would be the first to give out.  There must be other ways to exercise.



My toes don't do well with that kind of action, whether it be planks or yoga.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 29, 2015)

A plank strengthens you're entire middle section. This includes your back.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 29, 2015)

We keep our planks in hubby's shed. :grin:


----------

